# Power Switches By The Front Door, Bunk Room Lights Not Switched



## dmac635 (Oct 29, 2017)

I recently bought a 26rs and I have a question about the switch panel by the front door (4 switches total). They appear to all be light switches. I have been able to identify one for the main cabin interior lights, one for the outdoor flood on the right side, one for the outdoor flood on the left side, and one that does nothing. I'm assuming that one should turn the bunk room lights on, but They are always hot.

I'm trying to figure out if that's normal, and if not, where the switch could have been bypassed. Is there a place to get a wiring diagram for this trailer? Can anyone verify that the 4th switch should be for the front bunk room?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Do you have a light under your entrance steps? I also had a mystery switch in our 5th wheel, until I was told about the entrance step lights.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

On my 250RS there are also four switches in a single bank and a fifth switch by itself below them. The bank of four are, flood light on door side, flood light on non-door side, main ceiling lights and yellow porch light/step lights. The singe switch below them that is for the LED night lights.


----------



## dmac635 (Oct 29, 2017)

Not sure if I have a light by my steps, I'll look, my trailer is a 2003 so I'm not sure they had them back then. There is a yellow light near the flood light on the door side of the trailer, and that is not working (every other light in the trailer works). It still seems like the switch that turns off the rest of the interior lights, or the switch next to it, should turn off the bunk room lights.


----------



## OutbackerTim2 (Aug 1, 2016)

The switch that doesn't work is likely for the orange light. Try replacing the bulb and looking for a loose connection. On my 2006 23RS, the switch for the interior lights are mostly for ones that you can't physically reach if the rear slide is pushed in (over the dining table and couch). I think that's they purpose so you don't leave a light on that you can't reach.


----------



## dmac635 (Oct 29, 2017)

Does anyone have links to a wiring diagram?


----------

